# Android Tablet per Maus und Tastatur steuern?



## AMD_Fanboy (18. November 2015)

Hallo also meine Frage ist es ob man ein Tablet vollständig per Maus und Tastatur bedienen kann denn mein Blaupunkt Endeavour 700 BN hat leider die Spider App wodurch der Touchscreen fast vollständig defekt ist, es reagiert nur noch im unterstem bereich.

Also meine Hauptfrage:

Kann man das Tablet komplett per Maus und Tastatur steuern, spiele sind mir egal ich will ja nur mit normalen Apps arbeiten (möglichst ohne spezielle Adapter etc)

Modell:

Blaupunkt Endeavour 700 BN


----------



## Alex1022000 (19. November 2015)

Du kannst mit einen sogenannten Otg kabel (micro usb auf usb) eine maus und auch eine tastatur anschließen. 
Meiner Meinung macht dies aber keinen Sinn. 
 Hier ist mal eins verlinkt welches 3x usb 2.0 ports hat da einer bei dir ja nicht ausreichen wir außer du nutz wirless tastatur udn maus mit nur 1x empfanger 

(link: Inateck externer USB 2.0 OTG Karterleser micro Hub |: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r)


----------



## fotoman (20. November 2015)

Alex1022000 schrieb:


> außer du nutz wirless tastatur udn maus mit nur 1x empfanger


Wozu irgendeinen Empfänger (falls der überhaupt funtkioniert)

"Einfach" bluetooth Tastatur und Maus dran und man kann theoretisch beides kabellos nutzen.

Bei einem halb defekten 7" Tablet würde ich die Ausgabe aber sein lassen. Für den Preis einer  Cherry JK-0600DE (17 Euro) und einer beliebigen Marken-BT Maus (ca. 30 Euro) würde ich lieber ein gebrauchtes 7-8" Tablet kaufen (falls man nicht eine HW-Tastatur haben will, aber die wäre dann wohl schon vorhanden).

So richtig toll finde ich die Nutzung einer Maus unter Android nicht. Android ist halt auf Multi-Touch ausgelegt. Aber vieleicht gibt es für immer wieder genutzte Aktionen (z.B. Zoomen im Browser) auch Maus/Tastaturkombis die funktionieren. Das bei Windows übliche Ctrl+Mausrad funktioniert mit Chrome auf Android wohl nicht (oder er mag meine BT-Tastatur im Kombination mit einer Logitec Funkmaus mit USB-Dongle nicht). Scrollen per Scrollrad geht dagegen problemlos.


----------

